# Are You Doing Any Exercise for Fitness?



## SeaBreeze

I go on a walk daily with my dog, around 2 miles in the park.  I just started going to the gym again, after slacking off for a couple of months.  I don't get too intense there, just some time on the weight machines, exercise bikes, elliptical or treadmill.  Sometimes I'll squeeze in a Zumba or other exercise class.  I only go a few times a week, and usually out of there in around an hour. nthego:


----------



## Falcon

Mostly stretching everything before I get into bed @ night and getting out of bed in the morning.

Also walking and bending my elbow sitting @ the bar.


----------



## BlunderWoman

All I'm doing at this time is 30 minutes a day on the treadmill. I stay indoors in the summer during the day. I just can't take the heat


----------



## Meanderer

I give you credit SB.  I take it your dog takes you for a walk?  I try not to run, unless I am being chased.  I work on home repair inside and out, and keep active by keeping busy. Every time I see a treadmill, I think of a gerbil on a wheel! You're on the right track, Keep it up!


----------



## BlunderWoman

I couldn't stand how boring the treadmill was until I put it smack dab in front of the TV


----------



## SeaBreeze

Falcon said:


> Also walking and bending my elbow sitting @ the bar.



Lol Falcon! :cheers:



BlunderWoman said:


> All I'm doing at this time is 30 minutes a day on the treadmill. I stay indoors in the summer during the day. I just can't take the heat



That's great Sharon, having a treadmill at home would be handy.  We don't have the room for one, and I don't want to pay that much money for something, then not use it.  I've already trashed little exercise gizmos I bought from watching TV, like the AbRoller, EZCrunch, etc. 



Meanderer said:


> I try not to run, unless I am being chased.  I work on home repair inside and out, and keep active by keeping busy. Every time I see a treadmill, I think of a gerbil on a wheel! You're on the right track, Keep it up!



Well, it helps that they have little TVs on their treadmills, not too gerbil-like.   I don't run either, don't have knee trouble now, and don't want any in the future.  Brisk walking is good 'nuff!  You're right, home repair or maintenance will also keep you in shape.


----------



## Shirley

I work out with hand weights and elastic bands.


----------



## Lon

I swim and take long walks daily, play golf couple times a week.


----------



## d0ug

Humans are the only animal that exercises and in they are the most obese. Something is wrong with exercising maybe the wild animals  don't want to become obese.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Doug, most animals move about all the time and stay active naturally, also they don't eat food with all the additives and fillers in it that we sometimes do...unless of course, we feed it to them.  You're not saying that obesity is the result of exercise, are you?


----------



## Vivjen

I attend a yoga class, and live in a 3-storey house!


----------



## d0ug

SeaBreeze said:


> Doug, most animals move about all the time and stay active naturally, also they don't eat food with all the additives and fillers in it that we sometimes do...unless of course, we feed it to them.  You're not saying that obesity is the result of exercise, are you?


No I am not saying that exercise cause obesity but exercise is not solving the obesity. You are right about food additives some like MSG are appetite stimulator. Animals in the wild move because they need to move to get food or water. The whole idea of eat less and exercise has not been working because as long as we have been following that the population is getting more obese. If you ask a veterinarian how to fatten an animal he will tell you stop giving minerals and give more calories. The reason is if they have sufficient minerals they are not hungry but if they are mineral deficient they will eat and eat.


----------



## taffboy

I,do a lot of lifting in work and walking. I also walk next doors dog about 2miles a day.


----------



## Ina

I have been paying attention to all of you about exercising, but I'm having a problem. I have spinal stenosis which puts me in a wheelchair 2 or 3 days in a row. Every time I exercise my spin swells up, and the next day I can barely turn or move without the pain getting to the point of having to take pain pills. It is 2 or 3 days before I can get out of my wheelchair, and try again. Is there anyway can I exercise without this occurring? I have even tried a swimming pool, but I have the same results. :tapfoot:


----------



## Honey

I walk for more than an hour most days though I'm  a fair weather walker, however my mouth gets more exercise apart from when I'm asleep it never stops!


----------



## taffboy

Honey said:


> I walk for more than an hour most days though I'm  a fair weather walker, however my mouth gets more exercise apart from when I'm asleep it never stops!


 My mouth does not get much exercise .My wife always says I don't speak a lot


----------



## Honey

you probably can't get a word in! We women always have the first and last word and any inbetween :yes:


----------



## taffboy

Honey said:


> you probably can't get a word in! We women always have the first and last word and any inbetween :yes:


 No I am probably a quit person I prefer to listen .


----------



## Honey

then it works for you!


----------



## taffboy

Honey said:


> then it works for you!


  I blame my parents I was always told not to speak in someones house unless I was spoken to


----------



## Meanderer

Ina said:


> I have been paying attention to all of you about exercising, but I'm having a problem. I have spinal stenosis which puts me in a wheelchair 2 or 3 days in a row. Every time I exercise my spin swells up, and the next day I can barely turn or move without the pain getting to the point of having to take pain pills. It is 2 or 3 days before I can get out of my wheelchair, and try again. Is there anyway can I exercise without this occurring? I have even tried a swimming pool, but I have the same results. :tapfoot:



Ina, I recall a program on PBS station called "Sit and Be Fit".  I'm not sure if it would be a help to you?

http://www.sitandbefit.org/

http://www.kbtc.org/page.php?id=120


----------



## Ina

Thanks Meandered, The site you noted gives me the option to buy individual episodes at $9.99 plus shipping, which is better for me. I'll look and see if there is something that will apply to me. :wave:


----------



## Mike

This is an interesting topic.

I tried to exercise, but soon realise4d that I was too Lazy
for regular strenuous movement, so I bought a Lateral - Thigh
Trainer, it is not very big and you don't have to push too hard.

Here is a short video that show how to start *"SLOWLY"*





Earlier this year I was asked to take part in a Project being run
by two of the larger Hospitals in London, they recommend lots
of walking, eating fruit especially at breakfast and also modifying
your diet. One modification that I have made is using unsalted
butter rather than salted, lots of pulses and vegetables and
drinking more water, it works, I have lost 1 kilo in weight over
a period of six weeks, 1 Kilo = 2.2 pounds, it isn't much I know,
but it seemed to happen without any exercise other than walking.

Mike.


----------



## i_am_Lois

I am not a health nut or a fitness fanatic. I don't now, nor have I ever exercised. I purchase food from the grocery shelf I want to eat. I don't shop for organic, low sodium, low fat, all natural foods. I don't avoid additives. I don't avoid MSG. 

I feel my health for my age is average. I'm 5 feet 4 inches. My weight never fluctuates. I was 120 pounds when I was 18 years old. I weigh the same today. I have never dieted. I just eat when I'm hungry and stop when I'm full, even if there's still food on my plate. I have never been one to eat food just because it looks appealing. I eat whatever I'm in the mood for. Could be sweet, salty, greasy, meaty, creamy, savory... whatever, I don't have restrictions in my diet. I rarely eat out. I think fast food tastes horrible. I prefer to make my meals at home from scratch, because I enjoy cooking. Occasionally I open a canned soup instead of making a pot of soup from scratch. This morning I woke up and felt like making raisin tea biscuits with a yeast dough. My morning was busy with that project. I hate exercising. You won't see me lifting weights, doing push ups, jogging, and you'll never find me at the gym or on a treadmill.


----------



## Ina

Lois, Can I be you for awhile?raying:lease:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yesterday I did an exercise dance class Pachanga, although I was told they had since changed the name.  I participated in one on Sunday too.  Fun workout to music, I liked it very much.  I like Zumba a bit better, but the time isn't convenient for me.  You're lucky Lois, I was that weight too, but gained around a pound a year since then.  I'm far from a health nut or fitness freak, but I want to fit into my pants comfortably, and ward off type 2 diabetes in my old age.


----------



## ClassicRockr

We get exercise..........it's called the Wii Game! We love it and can build up a sweat playing the different games. Wife and I get somewhat competitive as well.
My hip and RC surgeons warned me about going into a fitness center, so we don't do that. But, do swim, walk some and get exercise on our boat. We have used the treadmills in our apartment complex fitness center, but now for awhile. It was pretty cool walking on the treadmill while watching The Rifleman on the tv that was part of the treadmill. Now, *THAT* is the way to walk for exercise!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I never knew anyone with a Wii game, so I never played, but I imagine it could be good exercise if you need to move around to play.  I like to swim in the ocean (if I lived near the beach), but I'm turned off by public pools.  There was a recent case of Legionnaires' Disease at the Bally fitness center, luckily I wasn't using the pool or hot tub facilities there.  :shark:

 But boating, walking and swimming are all great exercises.  I agree, I wouldn't step on a treadmill or elliptical machine if there wasn't a TV there to watch, lol.  Never had large equipment like that in my home, no desire or space for it.  Hubby does have a weight bench and some weights in the basement though.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Had the Wii for a year now. Before getting it, I read that a lot of Senior Centers had bought it for their members. One lady said "if it weren't for the Wii Game, I'd still have my a** Super Glued to the chair in the Recreation Room!" Found out that many Senior Village Rec. Centers bought it as well. It was originally for kids/teens and the games appear that way, but if it gets the older generation up out of their rockers, it's a good thing. We don't swim in the ocean, but do walk along the beach at times. We swim in our apt complex pool........when the water is warm enough, that is. I have two 2 pound weights that I use for rehab on my right RC surgery back in '07. I've never been the "weight lifting" type and neither is my wife. 



SeaBreeze said:


> I never knew anyone with a Wii game, so I never played, but I imagine it could be good exercise if you need to move around to play.  I like to swim in the ocean (if I lived near the beach), but I'm turned off by public pools.  There was a recent case of Legionnaires' Disease at the Bally fitness center, luckily I wasn't using the pool or hot tub facilities there.  :shark:
> 
> But boating, walking and swimming are all great exercises.  I agree, I wouldn't step on a treadmill or elliptical machine if there wasn't a TV there to watch, lol.  Never had large equipment like that in my home, no desire or space for it.  Hubby does have a weight bench and some weights in the basement though.


----------



## d0ug

SeaBreeze;123242  said:
			
		

> I like to swim in the ocean (if I lived near the beach), but I'm turned off by public pools.   :shark:


A friend of mine said he would never swim in the ocean because on land he is the head of the food chain in the ocean your part of the food chain.
But me I love living dangerously. When I lived on my boat for 6 years I spent two or more hours a day in the water [ocean]


----------



## Davey Jones

Honey said:


> you probably can't get a word in! We women always have the first and last word and any inbetween :yes:



I dont have a problem with any of that, I just turn the hearing aid OFF.


----------



## charry

im an aerobics teacher, but since hubbys illness, i dont teach....
but i have to exercise, or i feel awful,
i walk alot still, pushing hubby in his wheelchair, ..its hard work, but good exercise,
plus ive made my  spare bedroom into a-small gym
i have a small leg rest  , which i use as a step up.....
i have an exercise bike,
a-core
sit down pedal bike which i get hubby to use,
and tins of beans lol, i use as weights.....


----------



## moviequeen1

My fitness consists of walking  up/down the stairs as much as possible,try not to take the elevator.My apt is on the 3rd floor
As a life long walker,I take 3 walks a day,weather permitting


----------



## johndoe

When in my 30's and 40's I was a runner and did all the local 10k races. Also biked a lot. Now in the summer I get my workouts doing yard work. I have a walk behind mower, self propelled, to do my yard which is a double lot. It's about a one and a half hour workout done every 5 to 7 days. In between is recovery time. You  need it to rebuild what you tore down excersizing. You can over excersize and get over use injuries. In the winter I walk depending on weather.


----------



## Trade

I try to walk 2 miles every morning. But I occasionally miss due to weather or some other circumstance. So far during 2019 I have walked 176 out of 201 days. That's an average of slightly over 6 times a week. I bought a weighted vest back in April and I walk with that about 3 times a week. The vest will hold up to 45 lbs of weight, but I only put 25 in it.

I also do Bench Presses and Dead Lifts with free weights. I Bench Press 6 times in a four week period and Dead Lift 3 times. So that's a total of 9 workouts every 4 weeks. Dead Lifts take longer to recover from. I very seldom miss these workouts.


----------



## Liberty

We usually do 4 miles a day...lift weights every 2 or 3 days.

Its easy though, as we can do it on our property...no barking dogs or cars to worry about.  Or excuses not for doing it.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> I try to walk 2 miles every morning.





Trade said:


> I also do Bench Presses and Dead Lifts with free weights


I'm right there now, since we moved to town


----------



## JustBonee

Me .. 3 times a day


----------



## fmdog44

d0ug said:


> Humans are the only animal that exercises and in they are the most obese. Something is wrong with exercising maybe the wild animals  don't want to become obese.


Ever see a hippo?


----------



## Bob1950

Self resistance training, 55-60 min/workout, 4-6 workouts/week, stepper 5-7 min after self resistance. It is enough for me to keep muscle strength, endurance, and flexibility without injuries.


----------



## rgp

Gary O' said:


> I'm right there now, since we moved to town



 You left the cabin ??


----------



## rgp

Trade said:


> I try to walk 2 miles every morning. But I occasionally miss due to weather or some other circumstance. So far during 2019 I have walked 176 out of 201 days. That's an average of slightly over 6 times a week. I bought a weighted vest back in April and I walk with that about 3 times a week. The vest will hold up to 45 lbs of weight, but I only put 25 in it.
> 
> I also do Bench Presses and Dead Lifts with free weights. I Bench Press 6 times in a four week period and Dead Lift 3 times. So that's a total of 9 workouts every 4 weeks. Dead Lifts take longer to recover from. I very seldom miss these workouts.




 Just curious .... You do a bench press routine? 6 times p/month ? And you do a D/L routine three times in that same period ?

 What is your routine ? sets/reps/weight ?


----------



## Lc jones

I’m blessed to have a pool and I swim everyday. I also love to ride my bike when the weather is good. Right now in Florida it’s been very humid and stagnant so I haven’t been able to do it as much.


----------



## hypochondriac

neck stretches every night before i go to bed. otherwise i wake up with a sore neck


----------



## Lc jones

That’s right I forgot stretches as well. I also have neck soreness and need to stretch daily to avoid pain.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> You left the cabin ??


Yes

four winters were plenty

The story is in my thread

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...rement-living-a-childhood-dream.31353/page-52


----------



## rgp

Gary O' said:


> Yes
> 
> four winters were plenty
> 
> The story is in my thread
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...rement-living-a-childhood-dream.31353/page-52




 Well .......... Not sure what to say ...... you seemed so happy there. But hey, be happy & stay healthy wherever you are.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> you seemed so happy there. But hey, be happy & stay healthy wherever you are


I was very happy there

But, it all got a bit redundant
Getting thru winter and preparing for the next winter ate up a lota time....a.....lota time

I do miss the meaningful exercise, but town has it's perks


----------



## Marie5656

hypochondriac said:


> neck stretches every night before i go to bed. otherwise i wake up with a sore neck



What kid of stretches do you do?  I have sore neck issues as well.  I also have a 2 pound weight I use to strengthen my arms and shoulders.  I have several leg lifts I do, that I learned back when I had my hip replaced

For me, I walk a lot around my neighborhood.  It is private, so not a lot of traffic.  I have several neighbors with dogs, so I often have walking partners.  
It may sound odd, but if I am not up to walking, I will walk up and down our ramp in front of the house.  It has a good pitch to it, to give a little resistance, and I walk up and down several times.  We had the ramp put up a couple years back, it looks a bit like this one.


----------



## hypochondriac

hold for 30 seconds after stretching neck to the left as far as I can
then same for right, backwards and forwards.
it works well actually


----------



## Camper6

I ride a bicycle every chance I get.  Our city has installed bicycle paths away from the roads.

I can only do it when the weather allows it.  When I can't, I just walk.

Bicycling improves balance.  I think that's important.

I'm going to get one of those balance boards. They are inexpensive and you can even make one with a piece of plywood with a dowel attached underneath.

We have a laundry room in our apartment.  That's where everyone dumps their exercise machines.


----------



## C'est Moi

I run my mouth and jump to conclusions almost every day.


----------



## hypochondriac

I do the following exercise to strengthen my core and minimise pain from lumbar stenosis:
lie on back knees bent
take some long breaths
inhale exhale
contract abdominals
contract lower back muscles and glutes
contract sphincter muscle
contract all three and hold
try to hold all three whilsy breathing


----------



## rgp

Does pulling the handle on my recliner count as a rep? ........  

I like the guy that said ... he does one sit-up every day. Half when he wakes up in the morning, and the other half when he lays down at night........LOL!


----------



## fmdog44

Week one results: down 3.4 lbs. Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Trade

rgp said:


> Just curious .... You do a bench press routine? 6 times p/month ? And you do a D/L routine three times in that same period ?
> 
> What is your routine ? sets/reps/weight ?



You'll regret asking this because I have a severe case of OCD when it comes to my weight workouts. I have spreadsheets on my computer going back to March of 2006 where I have recorded every set and every rep, at every weight for every workout I have done. Except that I had a recent computer crash and I had not backed my stuff up since last December. So now I have a 7 month gap in that record. I am probably going to have to go into therapy to deal with this. I need to check with my insurance to see if that will be covered.

My workout days follow the traditional MWF pattern. And I alternate between Bench Press and Dead lift. And I skip every other Dead lift day. For example this week it's Bench Press on Monday, Dead lift on Wednesday, and Bench Press again on Friday. Next week I will skip Monday, Do Bench Press on Wednesday, and Dead lift on Friday. The following week it will be Bench Press on Monday, skip Wednesday, and Bench Press on Friday. And the week after that it's Dead lift on Monday, Bench Press on Wednesday and skip Friday. And that's one four week cycle.

As for sets, reps and weights that varies. But basically I stick with low reps for a lot of sets and keep the weight where I can do all the reps comfortably. No forced reps for me. I have no spotter, and my moto with regard to weight lifting is “don’t get hurt”. When I lifted back in High School I could recover from a pull or a strain in a few days. But after taking a 40 year layoff I found that when I went back to it in my old age it can take weeks. Or even months to recover. Something I learned the hard way. .

Today, Monday was a Bench Press day. And I got a wild hair up my ass to do something a little different. So I carried my high sets, low reps protocol to an extreme and did  16 singles for my workout sets.

My bench press workout this morning was as follows.

4 warm up sets

8 reps with 40 KG (88 lbs.)
6 reps with 50 KG (110 lbs.)
4 reps with 60 KG (132 lbs.)
2 reps with 70 KG (154 lbs.)

16 work sets

1 rep with 80 KG (176 lbs) repeated for a total of 16 sets.

So 20 sets total, all done at 3 minute intervals (again my OCD at work)

Took me an hour from start to finish.

This coming Wednesday will be a Dead lift day.

My plan is to do the same workout as I did last Dead Lifts day which was Monday July 15th.

I don’t like Dead Lifts. They are hard and it’s easier to injure yourself doing them. Plus they take longer to recover from. So I don’t work them as much or as often as the Bench Press.

8 reps with 60 KG (132lbs.)
6 reps with 70 KG (154lbs.)
4 reps with 80 KG (176 lbs)
2 reps with 90 KG (198lbs.)
1 rep with 100 KG (220 lbs)
3 reps with 80 KG (176 lbs.) for 5 sets.

10 sets total.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> My plan


Ol' buddy...you, sir...are amazing

I'm a couple years younger, and now starting a workout regimen
I just have some dumbbells at present, 20lb, 40lb
I have just been doing curls and flies with these
But will grab a used bench and some free weights

Since moving to town, I can feel the degeneration
This ain't gonna happen

You may be recvg a PM from me from time to time (if you don't mind), as it seems (over the years) that you've a proven program.

Keep on keepin' on


----------



## rgp

Trade said:


> You'll regret asking this because I have a severe case of OCD when it comes to my weight workouts. I have spreadsheets on my computer going back to March of 2006 where I have recorded every set and every rep, at every weight for every workout I have done. Except that I had a recent computer crash and I had not backed my stuff up since last December. So now I have a 7 month gap in that record. I am probably going to have to go into therapy to deal with this. I need to check with my insurance to see if that will be covered.
> 
> My workout days follow the traditional MWF pattern. And I alternate between Bench Press and Dead lift. And I skip every other Dead lift day. For example this week it's Bench Press on Monday, Dead lift on Wednesday, and Bench Press again on Friday. Next week I will skip Monday, Do Bench Press on Wednesday, and Dead lift on Friday. The following week it will be Bench Press on Monday, skip Wednesday, and Bench Press on Friday. And the week after that it's Dead lift on Monday, Bench Press on Wednesday and skip Friday. And that's one four week cycle.
> 
> As for sets, reps and weights that varies. But basically I stick with low reps for a lot of sets and keep the weight where I can do all the reps comfortably. No forced reps for me. I have no spotter, and my moto with regard to weight lifting is “don’t get hurt”. When I lifted back in High School I could recover from a pull or a strain in a few days. But after taking a 40 year layoff I found that when I went back to it in my old age it can take weeks. Or even months to recover. Something I learned the hard way. .
> 
> Today, Monday was a Bench Press day. And I got a wild hair up my ass to do something a little different. So I carried my high sets, low reps protocol to an extreme and did  16 singles for my workout sets.
> 
> My bench press workout this morning was as follows.
> 
> 4 warm up sets
> 
> 8 reps with 40 KG (88 lbs.)
> 6 reps with 50 KG (110 lbs.)
> 4 reps with 60 KG (132 lbs.)
> 2 reps with 70 KG (154 lbs.)
> 
> 16 work sets
> 
> 1 rep with 80 KG (176 lbs) repeated for a total of 16 sets.
> 
> So 20 sets total, all done at 3 minute intervals (again my OCD at work)
> 
> Took me an hour from start to finish.
> 
> This coming Wednesday will be a Dead lift day.
> 
> My plan is to do the same workout as I did last Dead Lifts day which was Monday July 15th.
> 
> I don’t like Dead Lifts. They are hard and it’s easier to injure yourself doing them. Plus they take longer to recover from. So I don’t work them as much or as often as the Bench Press.
> 
> 8 reps with 60 KG (132lbs.)
> 6 reps with 70 KG (154lbs.)
> 4 reps with 80 KG (176 lbs)
> 2 reps with 90 KG (198lbs.)
> 1 rep with 100 KG (220 lbs)
> 3 reps with 80 KG (176 lbs.) for 5 sets.
> 
> 10 sets total.




 Looks good ....lower body/legs ? ..... or do you depend on dead's to be all you need there?


----------



## Olivia

rgp said:


> Looks good ....lower body/legs ? ..... or do you depend on dead's to be all you need there?



Walking is a great exercise for legs. I recall that Trade said he does that every day.


----------



## rgp

Olivia said:


> Walking is a great exercise for legs. I recall that Trade said he does that every day.



 True, ....... I forgot about that.


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> I run my mouth and jump to conclusions almost every day.


----------



## Trade

rgp said:


> Looks good ....lower body/legs ? ..... or do you depend on dead's to be all you need there?



I used to do squats. But I quit them about 5 or 6 years ago. They're hard!


----------



## hypochondriac

Trade said:


> I used to do squats. But I quit them about 5 or 6 years ago. They're hard!
> 
> View attachment 73118


i can do about 10 squats a day. no weights though. my body is heavy enough. 105kg.


----------



## Trade

Dammit RPG!

Now you've got me thinking I should go back to doing squats!

That's going to be a real PITA too!

Scheduling won't be a problem. I'll just do them on the days I skip Dead lifts like I used to. But where? My utility room is too small. And I don't have an enclosed garage anymore like I did in Florida. And I don't want to put my weight bench, which I can adjust for squats, out in the open carport where it can get stolen. I suppose I could move the weight bench out to the back patio. It's not enclosed, but it's covered. And the back yard is fenced so it would be safe. But I have the canoe there. I'd have to go back to leaning it up against the house. And it gets dirty there. You've really caused me a lot of problems Dude.


----------



## Trade

hypochondriac said:


> i can do about 10 squats a day. no weights though. my body is heavy enough. 105kg.



I got up to 230 lbs a few years back. That's about 105kg. I feel a lot better now at 205. That's about 93kg. I really like the metric system. My weights are metric. I wish the US would go to that like 99% of the rest of the world. Instead we're stuck with this archaic English sysytem. And even England's gone metric.


----------



## hypochondriac

Trade said:


> I got up to 230 lbs a few years back. That's about 105kg. I feel a lot better now at 205. That's about 93kg. I really like the metric system. My weights are metric. I wish the US would go to that like 99% of the rest of the world. Instead we're stuck with this archaic English sysytem. And even England's gone metric.


i still struggle to translate pounds.


----------



## Trade

hypochondriac said:


> i still struggle to translate pounds.



Double Kilograms and then add 10%.


----------



## hypochondriac

Trade said:


> I got up to 230 lbs a few years back. That's about 105kg. I feel a lot better now at 205. That's about 93kg. I really like the metric system. My weights are metric. I wish the US would go to that like 99% of the rest of the world. Instead we're stuck with this archaic English sysytem. And even England's gone metric.


93 kg would be a realistic goal for me. just too fond of food. too many carbs. love pasta and potatoes.


----------



## Trade

hypochondriac said:


> just too fond of food. too many carbs. love pasta and potatoes.



Don't we all?


----------



## rgp

Trade said:


> Dammit RPG!
> 
> Now you've got me thinking I should go back to doing squats!
> 
> That's going to be a real PITA too!
> 
> Scheduling won't be a problem. I'll just do them on the days I skip Dead lifts like I used to. But where? My utility room is too small. And I don't have an enclosed garage anymore like I did in Florida. And I don't want to put my weight bench, which I can adjust for squats, out in the open carport where it can get stolen. I suppose I could move the weight bench out to the back patio. It's not enclosed, but it's covered. And the back yard is fenced so it would be safe. But I have the canoe there. I'd have to go back to leaning it up against the house. And it gets dirty there. You've really caused me a lot of problems Dude.



 I can do squats [just about pain free] with resistance bands , nothing crazy jut now roughly 70 lbs resistance, band looped around my neck, feet through stirrup straps . IMO the pain of 'free-weight' comes from the bar sitting on my shoulders, and the 'herky-jerky' movement down through my hips, knees, etc. The bands make for a perfectly smooth movement.

Much more when I was younger, but, ...... maybe that is what lead to some [of] my problems today? Who knows.


----------



## Trade

rgp said:


> I can do squats [just about pain free] with resistance bands , nothing crazy jut now roughly 70 lbs resistance, band looped around my neck, feet through stirrup straps . IMO the pain of 'free-weight' comes from the bar sitting on my shoulders, and the 'herky-jerky' movement down through my hips, knees, etc. The bands make for a perfectly smooth movement.
> 
> Much more when I was younger, but, ...... maybe that is what lead to some [of] my problems today? Who knows.



As we get older we just have to make adjustments and do what we can. When I lifted in High School I did about a dozen different exercises. Now I'm down to just two. And by the way, now that I've slept on it, I find that my inclination to go back to doing squats is gone.


----------



## Trade

Camper6 said:


> I ride a bicycle every chance I get.  Our city has installed bicycle paths away from the roads.
> 
> I can only do it when the weather allows it.  When I can't, I just walk.
> 
> Bicycling improves balance.  I think that's important.
> 
> I'm going to get one of those balance boards. They are inexpensive and you can even make one with a piece of plywood with a dowel attached underneath.
> 
> We have a laundry room in our apartment.  That's where everyone dumps their exercise machines.



Biking is great. I used to do a lot of it myself. My wife and I used to bike together a lot. But she has epilepsy and one day she had a seizure while riding, crashed the bike and would up with a broken hip. That put a stop to that. While we were still in Florida I still rode some by myself on the rails to trails. But there is nothing like that near me here. And I have lost my nerve riding on the roads. After many years of doing that and a number of close calls with motorists that were just plain assholes I felt like I had used up eight and a half of my nine lives.


----------



## rgp

Trade said:


> As we get older we just have to make adjustments and do what we can. When I lifted in High School I did about a dozen different exercises. Now I'm down to just two. And by the way, now that I've slept on it, I find that my inclination to go back to doing squats is gone.




 I do them primarily because I can't walk any distance. I also do a more therapeutic exercise , quad extensions. Those help keep my knees more flexible. Not by a great deal, but they feel worse when i do not do them. And again, nothing crazy, just 25 lbs on the attachment.


----------



## win231

I use an elliptical 3-4 times/week.  I do a 30-minute walk around a lake nearby.  I do all the house cleaning & brush trimming in my place.  (That's the most strenuous part - 6,100 sq. ft.)


----------



## Trade

Walked 2 miles with a 25 lbs weight vest this morning. Then I mowed the front lawn which took one hour and five minutes plus another 15 minutes with the edger. That's enough exercise for today for this old home boy. The rest of the day I will be a practicing couch potato.


----------



## hypochondriac

Trade said:


> Walked 2 miles with a 25 lbs weight vest this morning. Then I mowed the front lawn which took one hour and five minutes plus another 15 minutes with the edger. That's enough exercise for today for this old home boy. The rest of the day I will be a practicing couch potato.


the competitive spirit might motivate us here..
anything you can do ......?


----------



## fmdog44

I use a Bullworker and I first bought one when I was 16. I learned using one now how the muscles at 71 years aren't what they were at 16. It is still great for tension exercises.


----------



## Trade

My back was aching from yesterdays walking with the weight vest and mowing the front yard. But it was dead lift day. So I took a couple of Tylenol and sucked it up.  I did the 2 mile walk without the weight vest. Then did the following dead lift workout. 

8 reps with 60 KG (132lbs.)
6 reps with 70 KG (154lbs.)
4 reps with 80 KG (176 lbs)
2 reps with 90 KG (198lbs.)
3 reps with 75 KG (165 lbs.) for 8 sets.

12 sets total.


----------



## Trade

2 mile walk without the weighted vest. 

Then I mowed the back yard. Took an hour and 15 minutes. 

The rest of today I'm not going to do a damn thing.


----------



## DaveA

In a thread such as this, it would mean more if people's age was known. I can't begin to describe how great a difference there is (in exercising) for my wife and I, when we were in our 60's, then 70's and now in our mid 80's.  As one sits, reading through the posts, wondering why they can't equal the amount of exercise that others are completing, it may just be that they are older and more frail. But they  have no way of knowing if they compare, age-wise  with the poster.  Just a thought.


----------



## Trade

DaveA said:


> In a thread such as this, it would mean more if people's age was known. I can't begin to describe how great a difference there is (in exercising) for my wife and I, when we were in our 60's, then 70's and now in our mid 80's.  As one sits, reading through the posts, wondering why they can't equal the amount of exercise that others are completing, it may just be that they are older and more frail. But they  have no way of knowing if they compare, age-wise  with the poster.  Just a thought.



Age makes a huge difference. I looked back over my records and found that my best bench press was on Nov. 3rd 2008 when I did 225 lbs. I was 61 years old at that time. Today, at age 72 I would be lucky if I could get 200. My Dead lift has declined even more. My best lift was on Feb. 26th, 2011 when I did 325 lbs. Today my max is probably around 250. One good thing though is that I weighed 230 lbs back when I did those earlier lifts and today I'm down to 205.


----------



## Bob1950

I do not worry how my strength has declined at my 69. I am just training to feel good, safe my body without injuries, and to gain/keep great muscle mass, flexibility, speed, and mind-body coordination. I have found that high tension self-resistance + co-contraction training are the best for that.


----------



## Trade

My body weight was up another pound this morning but I tried to make up for it by kicking some butt (mine) with my deadlft workout. 

8 reps with 60 KG (132lbs.)
6 reps with 72.5 KG (159lbs.)
4 reps with 85 KG (187 lbs)
2 reps with 97.5 KG (214lbs.)
3 reps with 80 KG (176 lbs.) for 6 sets.

10 sets total. 

I also walked 2 miles around the neighborhood in 40 minutes.


----------



## rgp

Trade said:


> My body weight was up another pound this morning but I tried to make up for it by kicking some butt (mine) with my deadlft workout.
> 
> 8 reps with 60 KG (132lbs.)
> 6 reps with 72.5 KG (159lbs.)
> 4 reps with 85 KG (187 lbs)
> 2 reps with 97.5 KG (214lbs.)
> 3 reps with 80 KG (176 lbs.) for 6 sets.
> 
> 10 sets total.
> 
> I also walked 2 miles around the neighborhood in 40 minutes.




  What kind of weights do you have/use ? Your increases / decreases seem odd. Most Olympic plates are 45/35/2510/5/2.5 pound etc. There are some 7.5 & 1.25 out there, but those have become rare.

 Do you use a selectorized machine, or resistance bands maybe ?.......just curious.


----------



## Knight

@ 78 Now that I've recovered somewhat from having c-1 to c-7 completely rebuilt I'm back to 5 days a week doing both cardio & weights. Cardio consists of 20 min stationary bike, 20 min treadmill, 20 min elliptical. For those a 6 calorie a minute burn works for me. Weight = 3 sets each of bicep & triceps curls, chest press, leg presses, shoulder presses & 150 stomach crunches. For weights I don't go for heavy just enough to put a strain on the muscle groups. 

My weight & BMI are where I feel they should be. As for meds hereditary cholesterol 40 mg atorvastatin., keeps the level in the good range. No other meds needed.


----------



## Timetrvlr

BlunderWoman said:


> I couldn't stand how boring the treadmill was until I put it smack dab in front of the TV


Right! Most exercise machines are mind-numbing boring unless done in time to music or watching TV. I have my exercise bike set up in the backroom in front of a TV and watch a half-hour news show every night. When the news is bad, I pedal faster!


----------



## Trade

rgp said:


> What kind of weights do you have/use ? Your increases / decreases seem odd. Most Olympic plates are 45/35/2510/5/2.5 pound etc. There are some 7.5 & 1.25 out there, but those have become rare.
> 
> Do you use a selectorized machine, or resistance bands maybe ?.......just curious.



Actually Olympic plates, the real Olympic ones that are used in all international competition including the Olymics are metric. My weight set is metric. I have 20/15/10/5/2.5/ and 1.25 Kilogram plates. And my bar weighs 20 Kilograms. One Kilogram equals 2.2 lbs. The metric system is used in virtually every other country in the world except the US.  Here's what my smallest plates look like.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I bend my elbow about 3 times a day to lift the fork to my mouth.


----------



## retiredtraveler

> ......I have my exercise bike set up in the backroom....and watch a half-hour news show every night. When the news is bad, I pedal faster!


With the state of the world, you'll be able to do the Tour de France by next year!


----------



## rgp

Trade said:


> Actually Olympic plates, the real Olympic ones that are used in all international competition including the Olymics are metric. My weight set is metric. I have 20/15/10/5/2.5/ and 1.25 Kilogram plates. And my bar weighs 20 Kilograms. One Kilogram equals 2.2 lbs. The metric system is used in virtually every other country in the world except the US.  Here's what my smallest plates look like.





 Oh, OK ... yours are more finite? than mine. Mine are Canadian made, and more metric accurate than imperial.....I have no 1/4 pound increments .


----------



## treeguy64

Say, y'all, buy yourselves a climbing harness, PPE, and some good rope, read up on basic tree climbing techniques and safety, and then scale your favorite, healthy tree. You'll see things nobody else in your area does. Hang a cowbell at the top of the tree, and hit it, each time you top out. Nice motivational reinforcement technique, hearing that. Great exercise, great traction-like stretching for your spine. 

At almost 67, I weigh 155 lbs., about the same as I have since I turned fifteen. My BMI ranges from 9.0-12.5. I'm about 5'10"

Tree climbing is a great way to get in shape and stay in shape, plus, if your trees need some work, they'll be happy that you're aloft.


----------



## retiredtraveler

treeguy64 said:


> Say, y'all, buy yourselves a climbing harness, PPE, and some good rope, read up on basic tree climbing techniques and safety, and then scale your favorite, healthy tree........


I'll stick to my ladder for outdoors and stick to the gym for exercise. I do like watching the climber every year when we have the tree guys out.


----------



## Trade

treeguy64 said:


> Say, y'all, buy yourselves a climbing harness, PPE, and some good rope, read up on basic tree climbing techniques and safety, and then scale your favorite, healthy tree. You'll see things nobody else in your area does. Hang a cowbell at the top of the tree, and hit it, each time you top out. Nice motivational reinforcement technique, hearing that. Great exercise, great traction-like stretching for your spine.
> 
> At almost 67, I weigh 155 lbs., about the same as I have since I turned fifteen. My BMI ranges from 9.0-12.5. I'm about 5'10"
> 
> Tree climbing is a great way to get in shape and stay in shape, plus, if your trees need some work, they'll be happy that you're aloft.



Most of the tree surgeons around here use a bucket truck. That looks a lot safer.


----------



## Trade

This morning I did bench presses. After warming up I used 70 kilograms or 154 lbs for 10 sets of 3 reps each.  A few months back when I weighed 215 I was using 72.5 kilograms. So by losing 15 lbs or about 7% of my body weight, I have lost about 3.5% of my strength. I guess as long as I lose weight twice as fast as strength it's not too bad. Back when I weighed 215 I figured my maximum bench press was 200. Although since my weight set is metric the most I had done recently was 90KG or 198 lbs. But I figured I was good for another 2 lbs. But I wouldn't try that today. I figure my max is now somewhere between 190 and 195. I would like to get to the point where I can bench press my weight. But I'm not there yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Outdoor chores, I have lost 20lbs since spring started..It happens every year..


----------



## Trade

Got in my 2 mile walk this morning as usual.

Then I did some bench presses.

I'm trying out something known as the Prilipen's chart.



> Alexander Sergeyevitch Prilepin was a Soviet weightlifting coach who trained weightlifters from the USSR’s junior and national teams from 1975-1985.  But, not only was he a coach, he was also known for being a teacher and a researcher.  Many of his trainees became world champions and medalists under his tutelage





It's really a fairly easy workout. For today I did 3 easy warm up sets, then 6 sets of 3 reps each with 70KG. 70KG is somewhere between 75 and 80% of my maximum. Easy peasey. I felt like I was cheating.


----------



## Gary O'

Brisk walk to the lake and back (3 mi)
Today is lift day (even days)
20 curls
20 flies
40 grips

I may add swimming for the odd days


----------



## Denise1952

Gary O' said:


> Brisk walk to the lake and back (3 mi)
> Today is lift day (even days)
> 20 curls
> 20 flies
> 40 grips
> 
> I may add swimming for the odd days


this is awesome!  I've been walking 2 miles about 3-4 times a week.  I like to do my push-offs (I can't quite do a pushup so I use my counter-top in bathroom) and then I do squats, 4 sets each with 10 reps.


----------



## Gary O'

Denise1952 said:


> and then I do squats


Yeah, I can't do squats so well
Maybe a half squat
Then crawl over to some furniture

I should prolly work on that


----------



## Denise1952

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I can't do squats so well
> Maybe a half squat
> Then crawl over to some furniture
> 
> I should prolly work on that


LOL, I was hanging onto something doing them, all the way down until I saw a vid showing me you don't need to go all the way down


----------



## Gary O'

Denise1952 said:


> I've been walking 2 miles about 3-4 times a week


We've become a bit more rigid, and walking every day, rain or shine
As for lifting, I so admire what Trade is doing
I may get serious with it and get a bench, but I haven't afforded the room for bars and plates
Maybe a Soloflex from a garage sale
But that'll be when we buy our next place

I loved living at the cabin for that
Chopping wood and hiking was my exercise


----------



## Pecos

DaveA said:


> In a thread such as this, it would mean more if people's age was known. I can't begin to describe how great a difference there is (in exercising) for my wife and I, when we were in our 60's, then 70's and now in our mid 80's.  As one sits, reading through the posts, wondering why they can't equal the amount of exercise that others are completing, it may just be that they are older and more frail. But they  have no way of knowing if they compare, age-wise  with the poster.  Just a thought.


This is quite an understatement. The kinds of things I did in my 50's changed a little as I got into my 60's, but the difference between the mid 60's and the mid 70's get pretty large, especially after something like rotator cuff surgery. That said, I have still seen some people in their 80's do amazing things. At my last gym we had a 98 year old guy who came in every day, did his cardio and then did some light strength training on the cable machines. He was an inspiration.
One day he walked up to the counter and dropped his gym membership. He said that, "he just couldn't do this anymore." We all missed him a lot.


----------



## Lakeland living

Nice to see that I am not the only one working at staying alive and well. I walk the dog at least once per day. Sometimes more. Of course I
have my firewood gym which is great, till I am done with the wood. 
Have some light weights but very careful there, Dr. doesn't like them. Have had a heart attack and quadruple bypass.


----------



## debbie in seattle

I walk, usually 7.5 miles per day.


----------



## Patio Life

i_am_Lois said:


> I am not a health nut or a fitness fanatic. I don't now, nor have I ever exercised. I purchase food from the grocery shelf I want to eat. I don't shop for organic, low sodium, low fat, all natural foods. I don't avoid additives. I don't avoid MSG.
> 
> I feel my health for my age is average. I'm 5 feet 4 inches. My weight never fluctuates. I was 120 pounds when I was 18 years old. I weigh the same today. I have never dieted. I just eat when I'm hungry and stop when I'm full, even if there's still food on my plate. I have never been one to eat food just because it looks appealing. I eat whatever I'm in the mood for. Could be sweet, salty, greasy, meaty, creamy, savory... whatever, I don't have restrictions in my diet. I rarely eat out. I think fast food tastes horrible. I prefer to make my meals at home from scratch, because I enjoy cooking. Occasionally I open a canned soup instead of making a pot of soup from scratch. This morning I woke up and felt like making raisin tea biscuits with a yeast dough. My morning was busy with that project. I hate exercising. You won't see me lifting weights, doing push ups, jogging, and you'll never find me at the gym or on a treadmill.


We could be twins. I did gain a bit of weight after menopause, then lost it. Gained it back and lost it a couple of months ago. 
Now I need to gain some weight. I have been cleared by the Dr. to start walking again. I'll do a mile and see how it goes. I need to trade some fat weight for muscle  weight.


----------



## Patio Life

Lakeland living said:


> Nice to see that I am not the only one working at staying alive and well. I walk the dog at least once per day. Sometimes more. Of course I
> have my firewood gym which is great, till I am done with the wood.
> Have some light weights but very careful there, Dr. doesn't like them. Have had a heart attack and quadruple bypass.


My Dr. just cleared me to take walks again after a heart attack, 2 stents, about 2 months ago. It works out well as it is just cooling off here. After a couple of months more he should give the ok to go back to the gym.

Go slow and do what the Dr. says.


----------



## rgp

debbie in seattle said:


> I walk, usually 7.5 miles per day.




 I talked to my ex letter-carrier a while back, [said she was 42] she said she walked 16 miles p/day on average and all she got for it was about 25 extra pounds & two bad knees. Her doc told her to request a job change. Knees couldn't take anymore. Well, she took a promotion exam, passed it in high score, so she was indeed going [inside] the branch as a supervisor. Glad for her, as she is just a really nice person, and the last of the _on-time & regular carriers. _Weight seems a never ending struggle for many as we age.


----------



## Gary O'

Had a helluva walk a couple days ago

We were sittin' in the living room and I mentioned to my lady...'hey, it's Saturday'
she said 'so?'
I said 'Saturday Market!?'
she said, OMG, it's almost too late!...we've only got an hour to get there!'
We scurry around, throw on some clothes and out the door
Walkin' fast
About three miles down the avenue the courthouse comes into view
We'd hike/ran right by where it usually is held (Closed off street)
Shut down for the season
I tried to tell the wife, but she was already three blocks past the courthouse

Heh, I beat her home


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Had a helluva walk a couple days ago
> 
> We were sittin' in the living room and I mentioned to my lady...'hey, it's Saturday'
> she said 'so?'
> I said 'Saturday Market!?'
> she said, OMG, it's almost too late!...we've only got an hour to get there!'
> We scurry around, throw on some clothes and out the door
> Walkin' fast
> About three miles down the avenue the courthouse comes into view
> We'd hike/ran right by where it usually is held (Closed off street)
> Shut down for the season
> I tried to tell the wife, but she was already three blocks past the courthouse
> 
> Heh, I beat her home


Then what happened?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Then what happened?


What else, make up frolic

Actually, she found me collapsed in the La-Z-Boy...whining and moaning  
With the 3 block head start, I wuz bound and determined to beat her home 
(That lady can walk!)
My sciatic right leg is killin' me....but....I won


----------



## Trade

I did my usual 2 miles this morning. That brings me up to 515 miles for the year. In checking my records I see I'm a bit behind last year when I had 545 miles by Oct. 11th. 

I also did some Bench Presses this morning. I've lost some strength along with the weight I've lost. When I weighed 215 I was able to do 8 sets of 2 reps each with 80 Kilos (176 lbs.) But since I've dropped down to 196 I've had to cut that down to sets of 1 rep each.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've been getting more exercise lately because the elevator in our building is down for repairs.This is the end of week 3,hopefully it won't last too much longer.
My apt is on the 3rd floor,every day I walk up/down the stairs to get out of the building or go to the mailroom located in the basement.When the elevator was working,I would take it once or twice/wk esp if I had groceries. I now walk up/down the stairs 3-4 times/day besides taking my 3 daily walks
My knees are certainly getting a workout,will be glad when the elevator is fixed


----------



## Pepper

My elevator will be out for up to two months to keep up with new codes.  Has to be totally replaced.  I live on 4th floor and not looking forward to this ordeal.  Will buy a back pack for my packages, I think that will be easier than carrying stuff.


----------



## Trade

Did my usual 2 mile walk this morning. Took 40 minutes which is average for me. 20 minutes a mile, 3 miles per hour. I used to walk 15 minute miles, 4 miles an hour when I was younger. But now that I am 72 I just don't feel like pushing that hard. I now have 544 miles in for the year to date.


----------



## Catlady

Pepper said:


> My elevator will be out for up to two months to keep up with new codes.  Has to be totally replaced.  I live on 4th floor and not looking forward to this ordeal.  Will buy a back pack for my packages, I think that will be easier than carrying stuff.


Do you live in Sheldon's building?  He lived on the 4th floor, too, and couldn't use his elevator because he blew it up in the first season.


----------



## TravelinMan

I play as much pickleball as possible.  I just started about a year and a half ago but I can really feel how much better shape I am in.  Most of the games raise my heart rate to cardio levels and they help me keep good mobility, plus I get to interact with many other people.  Since I changed my Medicare supplement I now have a Silver Sneakers card that gets me into places like the YMCA and most community centers for no fee.  Plus my insurance premiums were lowered.

There is one fellow who plays pickleball that is 88 and another one who is 84.  I can only hope that I will be able to do that.  So far my joints have held up and the arthritis is manageable.  I played Tuesday for about 5 hours and yesterday for about 2.  I couldn't do that when I first started.


----------



## JustBonee

Pepper said:


> My elevator will be out for up to two months to keep up with new codes.  Has to be totally replaced.  I live on 4th floor and not looking forward to this ordeal.  Will buy a back pack for my packages, I think that will be easier than carrying stuff.



A Trolley Dolly works great  ...   I bought one for getting groceries to the 3rd floor of my apartment building when the elevators were down recently.


----------



## Pepper

Bonnie said:


> A Trolley Dolly works great!  .....   I bought one for getting groceries to the 3rd floor of my apartment building when the elevators were down recently.


Bonnie, is that a SEAT? on the right side?  Never saw that before.  Thanks.


----------



## Pepper

Just checked this out.  Reasonably priced, too.  Thanks again, Bonnie.


----------



## Keesha

Yes I’m jogging for 45 minutes to an hour a day and doing an hour balance ball workout which is super fun.


----------



## Ferocious

*Phew....I work out so hard that the remote control gets really hot. *


----------



## JustBonee

Pepper said:


> Bonnie, is that a SEAT? on the right side?  Never saw that before.  Thanks.



That is a seat.   I didn't realize I pulled up a picture of one w/ a seat attached.


----------



## Trade

2 mile walk in 40 minutes this morning, then 15 single dead lifts at 3 minute intervals with 80 Kilos (176 lbs) which took 45 minutes. That's it for today.


----------



## Trade

Another 2 mile walk this morning. This one took 60 minutes as we went to the nature trail instead of around the neighborhood. My wife walks much slower there because of the roots and uneven ground. I found her 2 mph pace to be too slow for me so about 6 months ago I bough a weighted vest to wear when we walk there. It will hold 45 lbs of weight, but I only put 20 lbs in it which is about 10% of my body weight.


----------



## Trade

Another 2 mile walk this morning at the nature trail wearing the weight vest with 20 lbs in it.


----------



## rgp

LOL......I like they guy that says he does one sit-up per day....Half in the morning when he gets up, and the other half @ night, when he lays down...........


----------



## Packerjohn

I walk 6 days/week.  I do floor exercises 3 times/week & I go to the gym 2 times/week.  Sunday is the only day I do nothing much.  Keeping fit is very important to me.  I have been a life long walker & have enjoyed travelling over the years.


----------



## Keesha

Yesterday I did my regular 1 hour walk/jog 
Today I did a 45 minute fast walk and I hour of balance ball.


----------



## Keesha

debbie in seattle said:


> I walk, usually 7.5 miles per day.


Everyday? You’re kidding. What if it’s raining or snowing?

This is fantastic.


----------



## win231

fmdog44 said:


> Ever see a hippo?


Any time something that heavy moves, they're exercising.  
Besides, I'm not sure all that weight is fat.  And animals that spend lots of time in cold water are supplied with blubber so they don't freeze - seals, manatees, walruses.


----------



## win231

DaveA said:


> In a thread such as this, it would mean more if people's age was known. I can't begin to describe how great a difference there is (in exercising) for my wife and I, when we were in our 60's, then 70's and now in our mid 80's.  As one sits, reading through the posts, wondering why they can't equal the amount of exercise that others are completing, it may just be that they are older and more frail. But they  have no way of knowing if they compare, age-wise  with the poster.  Just a thought.


It's a wise thought.  Exercise is a double-edged sword.  It has to be age-appropriate, otherwise it does harm.
We know what happens to older people who don't understand that.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> and I hour of balance ball.



I'm trying to picture that in my mind.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> I'm trying to picture that in my mind.


Haha. Here’s a picture of the  ball I use

And here is the DVD I use. It’s with Suzanne Deason 
I’ve been posting that this workout is one hour long but it’s probably closer to 55 minutes. I skip over the introduction that explains about the without.


Today I did a fast walk for an hour and 55 ish minutes of balance ball.

Note: when I say balance ball it’s actually a workout using a combination of yoga and Pilates. The DVD is filmed on Maui Island. I find it very enjoyable.


----------



## Gary O'

raysmindovermatter said:


> Try doing some Sidenafil and surprise the hell out of her!


Not my problem (yet) Ray, I'll contend with 'stiffness' in that region for as long as it lasts


----------



## Gary O'

raysmindovermatter said:


> and you will live a healthy fit life through your 90's too but let us take care of our insides too!
> *bit.ly/2qp8ac6*


What are you pushing, Ray?


----------



## debbie in seattle

Keesha said:


> Everyday? You’re kidding. What if it’s raining or snowing?
> 
> This is fantastic.



KEESHA
surprisingly, haven’t had any snow or rain yet!   Will figure that out when the time comes


----------



## Camper6

It's important to get out even if it is raining or snowing.  Dress for it. 

I walk or ride a bike at least one mile every day to have coffee with friends.  The car rarely gets driven now.

I'm surprised no one plays golf.  Great exercise and fun.  

That is if you walk and carry your own clubs.


----------



## Packerjohn

I walk outside 6 days/week.  If the weather is real bad, then I walk indoors as the complex where I live is long & it has 4 floors.  I also do floor exercises each morning 3 times/week & go down to the gym 2 times/each week.  Getting exercise & keeping fit is pretty important for this ole' packer.


----------



## Lc jones

My husband and I just put the bike rack on our car and are going to be heading to the beach bike path on Tuesday, we are really excited! We have both built up our stamina pretty well and are now ready to tackle the longer courses.


----------



## Keesha

debbie in seattle said:


> KEESHA
> surprisingly, haven’t had any snow or rain yet!   Will figure that out when the time comes


----------



## Ruthanne

I've been avoiding looking at this thread because I just haven't exercised in very long.  Well, I was in Physical Therapy earlier this year if that counts as exercise.  Trying to get to getting on the floor, putting youtube on and do some good stretching exercises.  That's my goal-don't know when I'll get to it but I have it in mind...


----------



## Trade

Camper6 said:


> It's important to get out even if it is raining or snowing.  Dress for it.



I miss occasionally if it's raining hard or if I have some other issue. 

So far in 2019 I've walked 288 out of 315 days. That's a 91.4% compliance rate. I figure as long as I am at 90% or above I'm OK.


----------



## Trade

Scale check. This morning I was 194 in my underwear. 

Now, after breakfast and with all my clothes on it reads exactly 200. 

I am now going to a doctor's appointment. I'll see how close my scale is to theirs.


----------



## Trade

Got to the doctors office for my appointment and they inform me that my appointment isn't until next Wednesday, the 20th. 

Of course I didn't bring my appointment card so I don't know if it's my mistake or theirs. 

So all the way home I'm wondering whether I am going to have to eat crow, or get a nice big portion of righteous indignation. 

When I get home I look at my appointment card and it says my appointment is today, Nov. 13th. 

So righteous indignation it is!

This is the second time a doctors office has done this. The last time it was for one of my wife's appointments. 

So from now on I'm going to make sure I bring my appointment card with me.


----------



## Trade

I just realized I made the last two posts in the wrong thread. 

I meant to post them in the one about weight maintenance. 

My bad.


----------



## Ladybj

Exercise my arm when I lift my wine glass to my mouth...

I stretch every morning and at night.  I do a little, I mean a little Yoga every other day. At night I don't feel as stiff so I put on music (Alexa) and dance..  I dance every other night...I love it, takes away some of the muscle tightness.


----------



## bingo

it's so cold....by the time I pull all the layers off....on....off...on...
a cardio  workout!


----------



## Bob1950

I continue my self-resistance training with light air shortage. It works great to gain muscles and to keep stable weight.


----------



## win231

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I bend my elbow about 3 times a day to lift the fork to my mouth.


That's called "Bicep Curls."


----------



## win231

I had a great workout today - 2 hours.
I watched a scary movie & let my flesh creep.


----------



## CarolfromTX

I have been walking the dogs every day since DH retired. You can read into that what you will. LOL! I've recently started swimming laps twice a week at the city rec center. My daughter wanted to exercise and asked if I would join her, so I did. I've found I really enjoy it. Yesterday I was in a pretty bad mood, and tired, but I joined her at the pool as usual, and my mood really improved. It was due to a combination of a sympathetic ear and the exercise. Now if only I could get DH off his butt...


----------



## Keesha

CarolfromTX said:


> I have been walking the dogs every day since DH retired. You can read into that what you will. LOL!


----------



## Keesha

Yes. For the last 3 days I’ve done a fast 45 minute walk and I hour of yoga & Pilates balance ball exercises. ( DVD )


----------



## Packerjohn

Same schedule as for the last 2 decades.  Floor exercises & daily walks outside 5 days/week.  No gym for me.  Too many people, too much noise, too many TVs.  Love to see the squirrels gathering nuts at this time of the year.  Love to see the geese heading south.  You don't get that in any gym.  You just might catch Corvid-19 from a lot of sweaty people breathing droplets of saliva in an enclosed place.  Anyway, I would miss those squirrels & geese.  Mother Nature has always refreshed my mind & my soul.  Guess I'm still a "country guy" at heart until I die!


----------



## fancicoffee13

I was walking and getting at least 10,000 steps a day, every day for 6 months.  Now it is colder in the mornings and really hot in the evenings so I don't walk in the mornings, or in the evenings and my weight shows it.  I tend to eat more of the wrong things.  So, it is time to get back to at least eating the right things.  Walking in Wal Mart and the like gets in more steps but can't do that all the time.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Packerjohn said:


> Same schedule as for the last 2 decades.  Floor exercises & daily walks outside 5 days/week.  No gym for me.  Too many people, too much noise, too many TVs.  Love to see the squirrels gathering nuts at this time of the year.  Love to see the geese heading south.  You don't get that in any gym.  You just might catch Corvid-19 from a lot of sweaty people breathing droplets of saliva in an enclosed place.  Anyway, I would miss those squirrels & geese.  Mother Nature has always refreshed my mind & my soul.  Guess I'm still a "country guy" at heart until I die!


Love your approach!  I used to walk at a park, and watch the geese and ducks.  Even started naming them.  Can't beat Mother Nature.  Especially when a little one and large ducks/geese are in a circle and can't tell who is chasing who!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ina said:


> I have been paying attention to all of you about exercising, but I'm having a problem. I have spinal stenosis which puts me in a wheelchair 2 or 3 days in a row. Every time I exercise my spin swells up, and the next day I can barely turn or move without the pain getting to the point of having to take pain pills. It is 2 or 3 days before I can get out of my wheelchair, and try again. Is there anyway can I exercise without this occurring? I have even tried a swimming pool, but I have the same results. :tapfoot:


Just eating right and not exercising helps out a lot.  Take it easy as far as exercising, just eat right.  Try that.  Your body doesn't like the pain and you don't either, but your body will love you for eating right.


----------



## Keesha

fancicoffee13 said:


> Just eating right and not exercising helps out a lot.  Take it easy as far as exercising, just eat right.  Try that.  Your body doesn't like the pain and you don't either, but your body will love you for eating right.


If your goal is merely to be thin then your approach is fine. If your goal is to be strength and agility then your approach is greatly lacking. The body requires exercise to keep fit. No pain , no gain. It’s not exactly pain though. It’s discomfort in doing something that requires effort.


----------



## Keesha

Did my regular walk and an hour DVD of yoga and Pilates on a balance ball.


----------



## Ruthanne

I haven't been doing much exercise but I really intend on starting to do it but when I don't know.  I do walk my dog everyday.


----------



## needshave

I work out every night seven days a week, using my home gym, then I hit either the road running or on the bike. I do it late in the night, actually early morning and there is no one out. I was a true gym rat until Covid hit, which closed the gym. While the gym was closed one of the people I knew at the Gym, passed from Covid 19. He had just turned 50. Although the gym has opened, many do not follow the distance protocol, So I do my workouts at home. Normally it just me with Rawhide on youtube.


----------



## Keesha

Sorry for your loss Needshave. What a shame. 
I won’t be returning to the gym either. It seems like a sensible choice. People sweat and breathe heavy while working out. It’s not worth the risk.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The exercise that seems to give me the biggest bang for my buck is freestyle or line dancing   Keeps my brain active too.  . Back issues prevent me from a lot of exercise


----------



## Jack3232

Yeah, I mostly do pushups, squats, and walking to stay fit.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I like to flex my mind now and again.


----------



## Della

I've been doing this routine with this nice peppy Dr. Joe.  I like it because it doesn't require any walking on my bad leg but still gets my heart pumping.

Best thing about it is it only lasts four minutes.


----------



## Alligatorob

SeaBreeze said:


> Are You Doing Any Exercise for Fitness?


I get to the gym an average of 5 days a week, on the other days I sometimes workout at home and sometimes walk.

I know I am feeling the better for it.  However it can remind me of the knee problems I have...


----------



## Packerjohn

Floor exercises to limber up when I get up and a walk outside.  I do this 5 days/week.  I weekends I don't do anything.


----------



## palides2021

Ina said:


> I have been paying attention to all of you about exercising, but I'm having a problem. I have spinal stenosis which puts me in a wheelchair 2 or 3 days in a row. Every time I exercise my spin swells up, and the next day I can barely turn or move without the pain getting to the point of having to take pain pills. It is 2 or 3 days before I can get out of my wheelchair, and try again. Is there anyway can I exercise without this occurring? I have even tried a swimming pool, but I have the same results. :tapfoot:


Sorry you're going through this! What kind of exercise are you doing? I mostly walk and do chores around the house, and that seems sufficient. I try not to lift heavy weights because this will aggravate my neck.


----------



## Nathan

Alligatorob said:


> I get to the gym an average of 5 days a week, on the other days I sometimes workout at home and sometimes walk.
> 
> I know I am feeling the better for it.  However it can remind me of the knee problems I have...


@Alligatorob ,  You sound like me...or maybe visa-versa.    Actually I'm a bit _off _my typical regimen, after a recent family tragedy.  But I'm trying to get back to normal, yesterday went on a 6+ mile hike with my son.   I do have one knee that lets me know when it's had too much _fun_.


----------



## Alligatorob

Nathan said:


> I do have one knee that lets me know when it's had too much _fun_.


I can beat that, I have 2 of em.  They take turns slowing me down...


----------



## dobielvr

I try to do a little bit of something every day.  If I had a dog I'd be walking, altho I do park far away so I have a distance to walk.

I have so many pages of my P.T. exercises at home that I can usually find something to do here and there for 10mins.
Then, I'll do another 10 mins in the kitchen while I'm preparing dinner.  Or outside.  In the shower.

And, the exercise I get outside planting and watering, squatting.


----------



## Della

Packerjohn said:


> Floor exercises to limber up when I get up and a walk outside.  I do this 5 days/week.  I weekends I don't do anything.


I'm super impressed that you can get down on the floor and back up!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Jack3232 said:


> Yeah, I mostly do pushups, squats, and walking to stay fit.


I go walking around the apartments.  I try to get 10,000 steps in a day.  However, I am having a bunion removed and will be layed up for 6 weeks, so no walking like that for awhile.


----------



## dobielvr

fancicoffee13 said:


> I go walking around the apartments.  I try to get 10,000 steps in a day.  However, I am having a bunion removed and will be layed up for 6 weeks, so no walking like that for awhile.


Bummer.

That's one of the many reasons I'm putting off getting my bunion removed.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I've done pretty strenuous exercise most of my life, along with lots of manual labor. Boxed, competitive running, weight lifting, ballet, circuit training, etc.. Did 500 sit-ups a day, and 100 pushups every other,  for many years, down to 200 crunches now, along with 3o min on the bow flex, and brisk 3-4 mile walks. Have laid off  everything except stretching for the last two weeks, as I tweaked my back. Feeling much better after seeing my Rolfing lady, and will see her again tomorrow. Will get back to my normal routine in few more days. Have learned the hard way not to push an injury. Always feel better physically and mentally when I workout. Guess it's part of the type A thing.


----------



## Marie5656

*I daily walk the halls in my building. I want to walk outside more after my hip surgery*


----------



## dseag2

Della said:


> I've been doing this routine with this nice peppy Dr. Joe.  I like it because it doesn't require any walking on my bad leg but still gets my heart pumping.
> 
> Best thing about it is it only lasts four minutes.


Thank you for sharing this.  I could listen to this guy for hours.  I go to the gym 5 days a week for strength training but don't do nearly enough stretching so I will do this also!


----------



## dseag2

Nathan said:


> @Alligatorob ,  You sound like me...or maybe visa-versa.    Actually I'm a bit _off _my typical regimen, after a recent family tragedy.  But I'm trying to get back to normal, yesterday went on a 6+ mile hike with my son.   I do have one knee that lets me know when it's had too much _fun_.


Me too.  My knee issues are due to bursitis that I've had since my 30's.  We hiked on Monday in San Jacinto and I was wearing jeans due to the cold weather.  If my knee rubs against anything for long periods of time it swells and turns red and reminds me I'm not immortal.


----------



## Nathan

dseag2 said:


> swells and turns red


It doesn't take much of_ that_ to make a knee hurt!


----------



## Pecos

Geezer Garage said:


> I've done pretty strenuous exercise most of my life, along with lots of manual labor. Boxed, competitive running, weight lifting, ballet, circuit training, etc.. Did 500 sit-ups a day, and 100 pushups every other,  for many years, down to 200 crunches now, along with 3o min on the bow flex, and brisk 3-4 mile walks. Have laid off  everything except stretching for the last two weeks, as I tweaked my back. Feeling much better after seeing my Rolfing lady, and will see her again tomorrow. Will get back to my normal routine in few more days. Have learned the hard way not to push an injury. Always feel better physically and mentally when I workout. Guess it's part of the type A thing.


I also worked out all my life doing a variety of things: running, hiking, weights, racket ball, swimming, boxing, pushups. pullups, aerobics, and Judo which I loved. The only that I was halfway good at was Judo (I hated Karate). I was so-so at everything else. 
In my early 60's the owner of the gym I used encouraged all of us "fit" older guys to start taking "progress" photos of ourselves to keep track of our progress.

I have another one taken just before I turned 70. We had some guys in their 80's who just blew me away with the shape they were in. One 84-year-old fellow did deadlifts with about 280 pounds, and he only weighed about 170. We had another guy in his 80's who did excellent pullups, and a 95-year-old who came in and used the treadmill everyday and then lifted light weights.

I was doing fine until Prostrate cancer got me. That treatment stripped muscle off of me like crazy. I am over the cancer now, and able to workout again. But I will never get back to where I was at 65, or at 69 when I was close to turning 70.

Such is life, I had a good run and we just "roll with it."

This is me at 65:


----------



## Shalimar

My goodness, Pecos. You look very fit and handsome.


----------



## Shalimar

*I have a feeling sf ladies may put in an order for more Pecos clones. *


----------



## Shalimar

*I may do so myself. A matched pair seems about right. *


----------



## fancicoffee13

dobielvr said:


> Bummer.
> 
> That's one of the many reasons I'm putting off getting my bunion removed.


Well, Tuesday I am getting mine done so I can do my walking again in the near future.  I love walking for exercise.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Are You Doing Any Exercise for Fitness? Oh, gosh no I don't believe in fitness.​


----------



## Packerjohn

Della said:


> I'm super impressed that you can get down on the floor and back up!


Funny you should comment on this.  Several years ago, I showed a neighour how easy it was for me to drop down on the lawn and then get right up.  She said she could never do it.  Actually, I get down on the floor 5 days/week when I limber up in the morning.  As far as I am concerned, if you take care of yourself and keep fit, there is no reason to do the "old man's walk" that I see everyday with the seniors around here.  You know, "the senior shuffle" or whatever you want to call it.  Too much TV for them; I figure!


----------



## Della

I call it the Tim Conway shuffle.


----------



## squatting dog

Funny, I was at the doctors the other day and got the standard question... " do you exercise"? I chuckled and said... well... I don't belong to a gym or anything, but, unless you would consider climbing a ladder and working on my roof, climbing the ladder and installing solar heating pool panels, walking the dogs every morning, afternoon, and evening, shoveling and spreading an average 1900 pounds of mulch that my little trailer would haul onto the sandy soil they call dirt here,(so far somewhere around 30 trips) then raking the large pieces off the new grass, painting the house, (inside and out), clearing the property (pulling vines and sticker bush's), and, building or remodeling parts of the house as the woman thinks of it, then no... I don't exercise.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> I also worked out all my life doing a variety of things: running, hiking, weights, racket ball, swimming, boxing, pushups. pullups, aerobics, and Judo which I loved. The only that I was halfway good at was Judo (I hated Karate). I was so-so at everything else.
> In my early 60's the owner of the gym I used encouraged all of us "fit" older guys to start taking "progress" photos of ourselves to keep track of our progress.
> 
> I have another one taken just before I turned 70. We had some guys in their 80's who just blew me away with the shape they were in. One 84-year-old fellow did deadlifts with about 280 pounds, and he only weighed about 170. We had another guy in his 80's who did excellent pullups, and a 95-year-old who came in and used the treadmill everyday and then lifted light weights.
> 
> I was doing fine until Prostrate cancer got me. That treatment stripped muscle off of me like crazy. I am over the cancer now, and able to workout again. But I will never get back to where I was at 65, or at 69 when I was close to turning 70.
> 
> Such is life, I had a good run and we just "roll with it."View attachment 216434
> 
> This is me at 65:
> 
> 
> View attachment 216430


Thought you weren't going to post these but okay....!  Looking good MDB.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I've decided to start my exercise program again. I gained back some of that 26 pounds I had lost. I've been what I call "stress eating". I think a lot of it has to do with being bored, though I shouldn't be with all I could be doing. I ran into my upstairs neighbor yesterday when I was taking my walk (several times around the block). She's 85 years old and she wants to start back walking on Monday. We are supposed to go to the next town over and walk around the strip mall before the stores open. I wanted to walk again today but we are supposed to have storms this afternoon so I'd better take the garbage out and walk this morning.  I'm also planning to pull out my mini peddler and get back to dancing to my dance playlists. I'm going to see if I can get my neighbor to sign up for the senior center so we can go on Tuesdays and Thursdays, exercise days.


----------



## Autumn72

Shirley said:


> I work out with hand weights and elastic bands.


Are you from Florida?
I know a old friend from there


----------



## Ruthanne

Started again doing some stretching of the arms legs, back, hips and also some abs exercises.


----------



## Alligatorob

Geezer Garage said:


> Are You Doing Any Exercise for Fitness?


Probably not today, its Easter!  

And if I am not careful, and I don't plan to be, I will need to exercise for a few days to make up for it!


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors

SeaBreeze said:


> I go on a walk daily with my dog, around 2 miles in the park.  I just started going to the gym again, after slacking off for a couple of months.  I don't get too intense there, just some time on the weight machines, exercise bikes, elliptical or treadmill.  Sometimes I'll squeeze in a Zumba or other exercise class.  I only go a few times a week, and usually out of there in around an hour. nthego:


Yep I do strength training with dumbbells and bands twice a week, go on bicycle rides twice a week, and hike with a moderately loaded backpack once a week.


----------



## NorthernLight

I have little gym in my living room (or you could say, in lieu of a living room). I was down to an hour a day but am back up to 1.5 hours, 6 days a week.

Half an hour of that is on the rebounder (mini trampoline). This is what brought me back from being crippled.

I also stretch for 15 minutes every day.

Other equipment includes
Treadmill
BOSU
Leg Magic
Flags*
Hula hoops
Resistance bands

Most of my equipment is second hand. I did pay several hundred for the rebounder. It was worth every penny!

*If you're curious about the flags, the ones I use don't have a pole; they have weights sewn into one corner. Here's a nice demonstration (not me in the video).


----------



## Alligatorob

Since surgery I have tried real hard to get in a lot of exercise, especially my knees and legs.  2 to 3 hours a day, 6 days a week, mostly in the gym, some at physical therapy.  My gym time is not so vigorous as most, so I try to do more hours.

I think it has helped a lot with recovery.  

Physical therapist today suggested I slow it down a little, maybe I will but its winter and got not much else to do.


----------



## Disgustedman

Because covid wrecked my lungs, I FINALLY figured out a routine for exercise. What I do now is that instead of a brisk walk it's a slower walk about 1/3 speed and I may breathe heavy during it.
What this does is gives me the exercise but doesn't leave me breathless at the end of my exercise. It's still too early to tell but I'm working on that and I just got my mandolin safety slicer so I will be going and shopping for vegetables tomorrow.
So, tomorrow I start and we'll see just how well it goes I am running a kind of a diary which I've been up and down like crazy on it so we'll see how successful this becomes.


----------



## ElCastor

My wife and I try to walk a mile a day, but as the weather deteriorates it’s hard to get that done. Looks like an exercise bike will have to do the job for awhile.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors

SeaBreeze said:


> Doug, most animals move about all the time and stay active naturally, also they don't eat food with all the additives and fillers in it that we sometimes do...unless of course, we feed it to them.  You're not saying that obesity is the result of exercise, are you?


Well most obese Americans get plenty of exercise travelling back and forth from the couch to the refrigerator. And dont forget all that exercise getting in and out of the car before and after the trips to the drive- thru


----------

